# YANMAR YM2000 front tires



## kevinlfrank86 (Apr 22, 2017)

I have a yanmar ym 2000 and I need to know if any body has one of these tractor could tell me what size tires they have on theres

Sent from my SM-S906L using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Kevin, if you look here at http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/002/4/2/2425-yanmar-ym2000.html it will show you what you SHOULD have on your tractor. Rear tire: 9x24 and front is 4.00x15


----------

